# 10" sub in 12" box ok with adapter ring?



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

bought a cheap $80 clarion sub at best buy, it hits great in this box I already had.

Made an adapter ring with plywood, and it is holding up for now.

Is there anything wrong with putting a 10" sub in a 12" box?

I am planning on making a custom form fitting box but we might be moving so probably won't be very soon.

It's either this or make a .5 sealed or buy a .5 sealed...

This box/sub doesn't hurt my ears so I'm fine with it, but would still like more space in the cargo area


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

If it works it works, hard to say where it tunes unless you model it or play tones down to where it unloads. Most premade boxes are tuned high anyway, since I like lower bass I have done that before and it worked great for me. I have had to make the port longer to tune lower when I did it. You can get a little more if you invert the sub. You could spraycan some flat black on the ring though, or quick wrap it in something, lol. You can also cut the ring in half and mount it inside the box to recess the sub it depends on how the cutout is, just silicone the seam or I prefer weatherstrip on everything sub because it comes back apart and when compressed it leaks very little. Then you can fit the larger sub size grill on and cover it up better.

Or did you close off the port? That can work too.


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

This sub requires .5 sealed, 1.0 ported, and this box is exactly 1.0 ported, so this was the easiest route since I already had the adapter ring made.

I didn't do a perfect job on the adapter ring but it works pretty well for a first try.

It seems to hit great and low already but my main goal is a completely non-obtrusive system - the sub/sub-amp are the only things left


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

96jimmyslt said:


> This sub requires .5 sealed, 1.0 ported, and this box is exactly 1.0 ported, so this was the easiest route since I already had the adapter ring made.
> 
> I didn't do a perfect job on the adapter ring but it works pretty well for a first try.
> 
> It seems to hit great and low already but my main goal is a completely non-obtrusive system - the sub/sub-amp are the only things left


Yeah, but ported at what frequency? The port area and length are what determine your port tuning. Tune too high, and you'll unload the sub when playing below the tuning frequency. Not good. You need to model this sub to determine what high pass/subsonic filter you need now if you plan on using it. Otherwise, don't push it very hard at all. 

If you want it modeled for the purposes above, post the port dimensions and the T/S specs for the sub and I'll tell you what the tuning frequency is and what high pass/subsonic filter you need to set to prevent damage to the sub.


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Damn I never even thought of the sub-sonic filter.

I have the amp on 30Hz for the sub-sonic I believe.

I never needed a sub-sonic for the 12w3 + p500-2 though...

Anyways, here are the specs:

http://www.clarion.com/us/en/MungoBlobs/76/20/WQ2510D.pdf



And thanks for the suggestions about the weather strip to seal it, although I pretty much think it was sealed enough just with plywood, I will give the sealer a shot.

I had already planned on recessing it, and every sub/box I ever get from now on.

Port:

length (from front of port opening to inside box) 14" 1/4

height: 12" 1/4

width: 2"

Box:

width: 18"

height: 12"

length: 15" 1/4

I am re-installing some tone apps on my ipod and will determine where this box peaks at.


----------



## prince427c (Dec 7, 2010)

As long as the box is the proper size/tuning, there should be zero problem. Keep in mind though, you will increase the airspace a little bit due to the adapter ring. You still have to remove the calculated airspace the sub takes up, so they may just cancel each other out.

I would definitely use weatherstripping or similar to seal the sub to the adapter ring. The port should be the only "leak" in your box


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

So you're telling me that once I put the sub in, the dimensions will be that much less than what is needed?

Also, This box seems to peak at about 65-70Hz oddly.

Not sure if I am using the test tones the right way or not...


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

F3 sealed .5cf is 51? Ouch, its a midbass. F3 29Hz is at least workable for a 10" in the ported.

Get winISD, its free and not that hard to use. All you have to do is punch the specs in and it will do it all. You can drag the port tuning and box size around and watch the response curve change...its great. Just also model what is in the car, to compare that to your prospective sub. That way you can account for cabin gain and see where you will gain or lose, or want to gain or lose. There is a post here on using it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

If you want me to model it for you,

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1358431-post1.html


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

OP, where are you located?


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> If you want me to model it for you,
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1358431-post1.html


Will head over there when I get off work 

But what is modeling for?

Also this dub hits hard an most songs but doesn't perform well on lower frequencies. Goon to try turning the sub sonic down to 20 and see if I get any better results




Angrywhopper said:


> OP, where are you located?


champaign-Urbana, Illinois, why do you ask?


----------



## prince427c (Dec 7, 2010)

Modeling it will give you a better idea what enclosure/tuning will work best for the sub. It's not perfect, but it does help.


----------



## prince427c (Dec 7, 2010)

Also to note, it may not do well on low frequencies due to a high tuning frequency and the sub unloading beneath the tuning frequency.


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

prince427c said:


> Also to note, it may not do well on low frequencies due to a high tuning frequency and the sub unloading beneath the tuning frequency.


Technically, the ported box should be tuned to 29Hz but that's if you build it from the spec sheet.

And I have a sub sonic filter on my amp so it would not be going below that if I set it to stop it from doing so.


----------

